# Family discipline



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most people today think it improper to discipline children, so I have tried other methods to control my kids when they have had one of 'those moments.'

Since I'm a pilot, one method that I have found very effective is for me to just take the child for a short flight during which I say nothing and give the child the opportunity to reflect on his or her behavior.

I don't know whether it's the steady vibration from the engines, or just the time away from any distractions such as TV, video games, computer, iPod, etc.

Either way, my kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our flight together. I believe that eye to eye contact during these sessions is an important element in achieving the desired results.

I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case you would like to use the technique...







Should work with grandkids too


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think you must be a serial child abuser!

Disgraceful behaviour - I seem to remember you previously being charged with something similar - definitely the same child!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its the same kid innit?

Must be a right little terror!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

do you hire out your services Spacerunner?

I have a couple of grandkids who would benefit :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## robi49 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re family discipline*

get him to clean windscreen next time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> do you hire out your services Spacerunner?
> 
> I have a couple of grandkids who would benefit :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


I can't believe you said that Sandra......... :twisted:

Ray.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Pretty outrageous behaviour, surely you should have been flying the plane and not holding a camera, I'm surprised their aren't more accidents.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ray, one look brought all my six children under control

the grandkids need at least two :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------

